# Tank Mate Poll



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

whatcha think....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted 1 week.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I voted 3-5 because I think at least one neon will be witty enough to last by himself after watching all the others vanish.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

If you're macs are pretty big I'd go with 3+ weeks


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

bout 3 inches still mpg


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

1-2days.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

3" in a 55g tank. I voted along with P_Man. 1 week.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

if there anything like my macs 3-5 days tops and thats pushing it.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Voted 1 to 2 days but it depends on how much cover you got.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i said 3-5, but could be sooner, depends how easy, or hard, it is for them to get to the fast moving danios.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

1-2 days and it's over. However there may be 1 that outsmarts the rest, lol.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

3 weeks,

those zebra danios are fast lil F7ckers


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

*UPDATE*

3 neons are gone- so 3 left
and all danios are accounted for


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Day one down right


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

been almost 24 hours


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

3-5


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

who knows....i've had neons last months and had 30 of them gone in a day


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


>


wtf man i change my avatar for ya and you still flick me off...tear tear


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Well it's been 1-2 days - whats the verdict sir.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

update*

it appears that all of the neons are dead and gone....

however all the danios are still alive and kickin...just a very minor tail nip on one


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

my reds are quite a bit bigger but i've been adding neons the last few weeks. seems to be a bit like a bait ball. when there are 20ish in the tank most dont last a night or two. they get down to about 7 and my reds pretty well leave them alone... but 7 neons in 110 gallons kinda suck.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have some dovii babies that'll last more than a few days soc. & 7 neons in a110 suks but 7 rbp doesn't


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

*update*
neons 0 
and danios went from 4 to 2

fast lil buggers but my macs seem fast









petsmart almost didnt want to sell them to me becuz i said something about piranhas...their excuse...we want our pets to go to good safe happy homes....my reply...who wouldnt be happy being with piranhas??? im happy living with them!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah they seem quite nosy


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't buy fish from certain people at petsmart. I had an arguement with a lady one day.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea same here...then I said I wanted a pleco for my cichlid tank and they wouldnt even sell me one of those. Yet they sell feeders...kinda funny


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

that was my winning arguement...i was like look you cant sell feeders then tell me i cant put any fish with my P's


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

A couple ladies there know I have 8 piranha and know thats where the danios go.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

alright results are in.......

congratulations to our 6 winners

Piranha_man







, Johnny_Zanni







, CLUSTER ONE







, sick of chiclids







, Domelotta







, and Zeushalives 










the last danio was consumed today....making it one week


----------



## edschueth (Oct 31, 2010)

I actually put 14 neons in with my 1 Red Belly 2 1/2 weeks ago - to my amazement 1 loner is still alive. Who knows maybe they are friends? Its an agressive red belly and after about 3 nights I thought they were all gone, it wasn't until about a week later I noticed 1 still alive and its still there tonight - hopefuly this isn't a jinx.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

edschueth said:


> I actually put 14 neons in with my 1 Red Belly 2 1/2 weeks ago - to my amazement 1 loner is still alive. Who knows maybe they are friends? Its an agressive red belly and after about 3 nights I thought they were all gone, it wasn't until about a week later I noticed 1 still alive and its still there tonight - hopefuly this isn't a jinx.


I bought 2 dozen guppies 5 months ago. Theres still one in there with them. Hes a smart booger, he knows where to hide when the p's are coming for him.

theyll get him soon though, i have faith.

survival of the fittest.


----------

